# Which 88 Mid Controller Or Digital Piano for Multi Use (Piano and Orchestral)



## STMICHAELS (Jun 26, 2022)

Hi, I am currently playing on a 49 key its time for a replacement as it has issues. I am looking for an 88 Key this time. I was originally going to go with a separate Weighted Hammer Action just for Piano (Kawai MP11SE), however the more I think about it:

1. Space is very limited and
2. Looking for a dual purpose where it feels good to play Piano VST but also good for triggering other synth, orchestral samples)

I am a Piano Player, however, I don't have to feel that I need to have the heavy Grand Piano action. Over time its hard on hands. Only thing with my 49 key is it's so unforgiving. One little slip and it triggers. and keys are very slippery....

I have heard not so great things with NI 88Mk2 as far as the Keyes, Support when it does have issues and honestly I do not need all the the NKI integration. However they do have a sale right now.

Unfortunately it seems like there are very little new options where you get a comfortable piano feel (not too heavy) yet not too light for both piano and orchestra/synth purposes. A good quality keyboard without all the fluff as in Drum Pads etc. Want better quality without all the things that seem gimmicky to me.

The Roland FP10 (PHA4 Action) is not available and the Roland FP30X (PHA4 Action) just does not have that spring back action but it does feel solid. However it has Triple Sensor that Kawai also has.

Budget: $1500

*Only choice I see right now is: *
The *Roland A88MKII* (PHA4 Action) - However don't care for the layout on left (joystick) set up is just not speak to me. Prob also will not like the action if I don't like the FP30X.
*MAudio Hammer Pro 88* - I like this design for the fact that it has MOD wheels and space where I could place a Nanokontrol for CC on it. However no place to try it out and heard about reliability issues on this unit with USB to Midi and horrible velocity Curve at default. Not sure how the keyes are?
*Korg D1 *- (RH3 Action) Heard that it has a fast springier Action than the Roland FP30X which I might like, however its older and Does not have USB to Computer. One can use a Roland Midi to USB adapter for this.
*Kurzwell new PC4 88 Key* - Fatar action and have not been too fond of Fatar actions, however they tend to work using between Piano and other instruments. I like the aesthetics of the Kurzwell's for some reason however practicality is important and more important is I want *accurate velocity from 0-127.*

What would you lean towards right now, if you wanted to have one Master Controller for both Piano VST and Orchestral triggering? Am I being too judgmental? or Picky?

Honestly I don't feel excited purchasing such a controller right now due to lack of new developments, prices are high etc. I also don't want to take away time for me to enjoy creating based on this restriction.

Appreciate recommendations.


----------



## HCMarkus (Jun 26, 2022)

At the risk of heading a bit off into the weeds, I find having two keyboards vital to achieving the most expressive performances. Not a fan of weighted action aftertouch, and a lightweight synth action with AT is great for performing certain styles including, of course, organ smears. 

As I have a Roland A-800 (with pitch paddle and plethora of CC controllers) above it and Expression Pedal, Sustain Pedal and BC Controller on hand, a Yamaha P-255 that serves as my piano-action 88 is excellent despite its lacking everything but a lovely keyboard (with USB output.) A little bonus... it has built in speakers and decent sounds for those times I just want to record a quick scratch idea into my phone.

I mention this because these types of pianos are often overlooked by studio folk. I have had a P-255 in the house (with a subwoofer it is perfect to play and practice on) for several years and really enjoyed its action. So when I stumbled across a used one for about $600 locally, I picked it up and placed my studio S90ES in its case for live shows only. Saves me a lot of shlepping; most shows, the crew handles transport for me and I like the P-255 action better in the studio.

The current Yamaha equivalent is the P-515 which runs about $1500 IIRC. Other manufacturers offer similar models. Just something to consider.


----------



## SupremeFist (Jun 26, 2022)

If you want something that you "can play piano on" but is not as heavy in feel as a properly weighted keyboard then you might actually like the NI S88.


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 26, 2022)

STMICHAELS said:


> Hi, I am currently playing on a 49 key its time for a replacement as it has issues. I am looking for an 88 Key this time. I was originally going to go with a separate Weighted Hammer Action just for Piano (Kawai MP11SE), however the more I think about it:
> 
> 1. Space is very limited and
> 2. Looking for a dual purpose where it feels good to play Piano VST but also good for triggering other synth, orchestral samples)
> ...


I find the RH3 heavier than the PHA4 personally. It's sluggish IMO for orchestral writing (especially ostinatos). Great for keyboard sounds and pianos but I've never had much success with it controlling VI orchestral sounds. PHA4 via A88mk2 isn't bad- I had one on loan from Roland a couple years ago in my studio and it worked nicely (disclaimer- I work for Roland Canada now). I think the layout is indeed a bit challenging for orchestral composers and I have mentioned it to various product specialists inside Roland. Presently, the Fantom-08 has the nicest layout for controlling VIs due to its plethora of sliders and rotary encoders- and pitch/mod wheel. 

If you have a lotta dough, the PHA-50 which is the keybed on the more expensive Fantom-8 and Rd2000 is even lighter but still has a nice beefy feel. The FP90X also has that action. 

You could also look at the RD88 which has a pitch/mod wheel plus a lot of piano/synth sounds built in. 

I have a Kurzweil PC3x which won't die but when it does, I'm sure I'm moving to the Fantom-08... but they are in short supply in Canada so it will be a while anyhow. When I worked at a large music retailer prior to Roland, I had a chance to try the PC4 which I liked a fair bit. Pity that Kurzweil is all but unavailable in Canada. I think its weighting was perfect for orchestral composing. And I like its layout and sounds.


----------



## Fidelity (Jun 26, 2022)

Kurzweil Midiboard hands down if you can find one and a mover to help get it to your house. Absolute dream to play, but it can and will damage your back if you try to move it yourself (ask me how I know).

Komplete Kontrol S88ii would be great if only for the ability to use it like a traditional workstation through the browser - I have an S49ii and it's one of the few things I've found as indispensable as it seemed prior to purchase.


----------



## Vik (Jun 26, 2022)

There's a secondhand Kawai VPC1 on Ebay now for USD 1200. I bought one when they were relatively new (and less expensive), and found the keys a tad too heavy in the beginning, but now they are fine. It has only one button (on/off), but comes with an app that lets you adjust velocity curves etc, if you want to. I use mine with a Nectar Panorama P1.









Kawai VPC-1, Excellent Condition, All Accessories Included | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Kawai VPC-1, Excellent Condition, All Accessories Included at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Jrides (Jun 26, 2022)

I tried the S88MK2. Do not buy this without touching it first. I found the key bed spongy and weird. Ended up getting a FP10 and S 61MK2. If you don’t mind the keys being a bit loud by comparison, try some of the Casio offerings. A little more weight than semi weighted bud light. Probably light enough to pull double duty.

BTW, you can still get the FP 10 in the USA, but you have to also buy the stand and bench as a package deal. It’s a bit too heavy for me to use as my only controller though.


----------



## STMICHAELS (Jun 26, 2022)

Thanks to all with your responses. As far as S88MK2. l see too many support and reliability issues from users on this forum and reviews at Sweetwater after just a year of use. It is very similar and consistent with clunky/rattling etc. and NI support is horrible. I am going to rule this one out for now. However, seemed like a logical suggestion. Wow, I did not think buying a new controller would be this challenging.


----------



## SupremeFist (Jun 26, 2022)

STMICHAELS said:


> Thanks to all with your responses. As far as S88MK2. l see too many support and reliability issues from users on this forum and reviews at Sweetwater after just a year of use. It is very similar and consistent with clunky/rattling etc. and NI support is horrible. I am going to rule this one out for now. However, seemed like a logical suggestion. Wow, I did not think buying a new controller would be this challenging.


Does it have to be a single keyboard? A fair amount of folk use a weighted 88 plus a smaller synth-action keyboard with extra controls. Eg I am very happy with the combo of FP10 (because most of my stuff is piano-led) plus NI m32 (great for synths/flutes/whatnot and easily grabbing a cutoff knob if I have the instrument loaded via Komplete Kontrol).


----------



## STMICHAELS (Jun 26, 2022)

SupremeFist said:


> Does it have to be a single keyboard? A fair amount of folk use a weighted 88 plus a smaller synth-action keyboard with extra controls. Eg I am very happy with the combo of FP10 (because most of my stuff is piano-led) plus NI m32 (great for synths/flutes/whatnot and easily grabbing a cutoff knob if I have the instrument loaded via Komplete Kontrol).


Thanks, @SupremeFist Space is limited but...... I have not ruled that out. I am open to suggestions. FP10s mostly sold out everywhere.


----------



## PaulieDC (Jun 26, 2022)

Yikes, 200+ potential opinions on this subject!

I’ve had the StudioLogic SL88 Grand for almost two years. I’m 100% happy with the TP40/WOOD keybed for piano playing. And since it does NOT have escapement, playing is brass and strings has been a joy, at least with my big catcher’s mitt hands, lol. Both @Simeon and I got ours after the factory re-opened in 2020 after Covid had closed it, and have had none of the quality issues you used to hear about. In fact, the LCD has NOT dimmed like in the past, wish it would, lol! The whole unit is 49” wide. And heavy as a Sherman tank.😀

Oh, it doesn’t come with a cheap USB cable thankfully. I don’t know if you’ll get this one, but if you do, a https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003MQ29B2/ (good shielded USB cable) makes a huge difference. And ignore the manual, this keyboard controller is 100% buss powered. 😊


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Jun 26, 2022)

If space is a premium, I don't think you can get much smaller than the Doepfer LMK2+ or LMK4+ when it comes to 88-key weighted controllers. You can even get it without a case and build it right into your desk if you're handy enough.


----------



## HCMarkus (Jun 26, 2022)

For the spca-challenged, here's the approach I use with my Live Rig... super compact, the upper A-500 keyboard is like a second manual on an organ, yet easy to remove and needs only a single stand to support both boards. Initially, I tried just resting the supports on the lower S90ES keyboard, but found the A-500 needed a sturdier mount. Hence the velcro-attached right support shown in the closeup. The A-500 just sits on top of the supports. To date (after many live shows), it hasn't tried to wander off in the middle of a set.

If you are concerned that I can't reach the S90ES buttons under the A-500, you are absolutely correct. But my live rig runs from MainStage on an M1 MacBook Air, so the buttons are superfluous. I do keep the S90ES set on a Piano patch, so if MainStage crashes (knock wood, never to date), I can quickly shift to the S90 piano by hitting the Direct Monitor button on my audio interface.


----------



## Simeon (Jun 27, 2022)

PaulieDC said:


> Yikes, 200+ potential opinions on this subject!
> 
> I’ve had the StudioLogic SL88 Grand for almost two years. I’m 100% happy with the TP40/WOOD keybed for piano playing. And since it does NOT have escapement, playing is brass and strings has been a joy, at least with my big catcher’s mitt hands, lol. Both @Simeon and I got ours after the factory re-opened in 2020 after Covid had closed it, and have had none of the quality issues you used to hear about. In fact, the LCD has NOT dimmed like in the past, wish it would, lol! The whole unit is 49” wide. And heavy as a Sherman tank.😀
> 
> Oh, it doesn’t come with a cheap USB cable thankfully. I don’t know if you’ll get this one, but if you do, a https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003MQ29B2/ (good shielded USB cable) makes a huge difference. And ignore the manual, this keyboard controller is 100% buss powered. 😊


Just to confirm what @PaulieDC mentioned. I am also on my almost two-year mark with the SL88: Grand as I received mine around July of 2020. it has been a solid performer since that time without any issues (yes, I paid for mine) 🤓
Also, the addition of the MIXFACE has been an amazing plus. It integrates with my DAW for transport control (ala Mackie Universal) and it is a nice fader controller. Also, with the help of Coyote MIDI, it allows it to become a sort of stream deck that I rely on when live streaming.

In my situation, I do have the SL88:Grand, Mixface, and Korg nanoKEY, going into a USB powered hub connected with a long USB cable connected to the computer behind me.

I also agree that Studiologic must have done some re-tooling or something to bring the quality up the way they have. The main problem that I have seen reported is in the key contacts failing and in my situation with using the keyboard practically every day, this has not been an issue.


----------



## STMICHAELS (Jun 27, 2022)

Thank you all! Looks like there are not too many options, however, appreciate the comments based on your personal experiences and space saving creativity here. 



Thanks!


----------



## STMICHAELS (Jun 27, 2022)

Simeon said:


> Just to confirm what @PaulieDC mentioned. I am also on my almost two-year mark with the SL88: Grand as I received mine around July of 2020. it has been a solid performer since that time without any issues (yes, I paid for mine) 🤓
> Also, the addition of the MIXFACE has been an amazing plus. It integrates with my DAW for transport control (ala Mackie Universal) and it is a nice fader controller. Also, with the help of Coyote MIDI, it allows it to become a sort of stream deck that I rely on when live streaming.
> 
> In my situation, I do have the SL88:Grand, Mixface, and Korg nanoKEY, going into a USB powered hub connected with a long USB cable connected to the computer behind me.
> ...


Simeon thanks for giving your personal experience on durability on the SL88. How do you find triggering strings and other orchestral instruments? How responsive is it for that? That's one of the concerns I have. Appreciate your input.


----------



## Simeon (Jun 27, 2022)

STMICHAELS said:


> Simeon thanks for giving your personal experience on durability on the SL88. How do you find triggering strings and other orchestral instruments? How responsive is it for that? That's one of the concerns I have. Appreciate your input.


My pleasure. What I am the most impressed with is the dynamic range of the key velocity.
It tends to have a very light touch to it so I can really get the lowest velocities of a library but also I can dig in to get the punch when I need it.
I have found recently that I have to put a little "bump" in the velocity curve to dial in the response of some instruments.

For strings I think it is great as I said before the soft touch, lets you play in a slightly more nuanced way. Having the MIXFACE on the left side of the keyboard gives me quick access to the faders where I have assigned Expression and Dynamics. The fader length is not the full 100mm but seems to be efficient for most things.


----------



## brek (Jun 27, 2022)

I have both an unweighted and weighted keyboard, but if you are looking for one that reasonably does both, I might suggest looking at the Korg B2 series. There are two different options -- the B2 and B2N -- and they each have a different key feel. They were fairly easy to find at local music stores, so you should be able to test them out. 

The one complaint is that they are fairly large from front to back. However, that extra space is flat and unused, so could easily be turned into a space for other devices.

Another option might be the new Novation LaunchKey 88. It has a new key bed compared to the smaller LaunchKeys, but I have no idea how it feels in practice.


----------



## HammyHavoc (Jun 27, 2022)

brek said:


> I have both an unweighted and weighted keyboard, but if you are looking for one that reasonably does both, I might suggest looking at the Korg B2 series. There are two different options -- the B2 and B2N -- and they each have a different key feel. They were fairly easy to find at local music stores, so you should be able to test them out.
> 
> The one complaint is that they are fairly large from front to back. However, that extra space is flat and unused, so could easily be turned into a space for other devices.
> 
> Another option might be the new Novation LaunchKey 88. It has a new key bed compared to the smaller LaunchKeys, but I have no idea how it feels in practice.


Just as a heads-up to anybody else who comes across the Novation LaunchKey 88 still listed incorrectly with any retailers in terms of product attributes when filtering through them: it doesn't have any kind of aftertouch on the keys themselves. Several retailers incorrectly muddled up the pads and the keys, the pads however do have polyphonic aftertouch.

You can guess how disappointing an experience that turned out to be.


----------



## Gil (Jun 28, 2022)

Hello,
I bought the Studiologic SL 88 Grand after talking with @Simeon (thank you again Simeon !) along with a Mixface and I'm absolutely happy with these.
Regards,
Gil.


----------



## STMICHAELS (Jun 28, 2022)

Gil said:


> Hello,
> I bought the Studiologic SL 88 Grand after talking with @Simeon (thank you again Simeon !) along with a Mixface and I'm absolutely happy with these.
> Regards,
> Gil.


Thank you for the response. Appreciate it. I was not going to go with Fatar this round. However looks like they do provide options.

Here are my final choices that I have thus far:
1. Doepfer LMK 4+ with controller. (Two Sensor I think - Seems very versatile with 32 velocity layers and adjustable velocity on black keyes)
2. StudioLogic SL 88 Grand. (Triple Sensor - Seems like it is similar to Doepfer just in chassis and triple sensor) Seems like good value for what you get.
3. Kurzweil PC4SE New Release (Love the Layout with Mod and Sliders) just says it has RPHA Weighted Hammer not sure what RPHA is.
4. Roland FP10 (Triple Sensor) Temporary setup for the price and what you get, seems like a steal. Hard to find one)


Hard part. Making a decision as I don't feel that excited in purchasing a controller due to cost and these having been out for a while except for the Kurzweil. But most important is to make music and that I am excited about.

Thx


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Jun 28, 2022)

STMICHAELS said:


> 3. Kurzweil PC4SE New Release (Love the Layout with Mod and Sliders) just says it has RPHA Weighted Hammer not sure what RPHA is.


"Real Piano Hammer Action". Just their name for that action.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 28, 2022)

Considering seriously _ Korg Kronos 2 88 Keyboard Synthesizer Workstation _ to replace aging Roland KR-577.


----------



## Gil (Jun 29, 2022)

@STMICHAELS, I think it is obvious, but just have to say it: if you can, test them: I was tempted by NI and M-Audio 88 notes keyboards but as soon as I put my hands on them I knew they were not for me, but perhaps they'll be right for you


----------



## STMICHAELS (Jun 29, 2022)

Thank you Gil, much appreciated. Yes unfortunately there is no place close where I can test. Wish I could put my hands on em and test. I have narrowed down the list and not considering the Hammer or NI. Appreciate the feedback!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 29, 2022)

Not having pitch and mod wheels would be an issue for me, let alone the sliders and ribbon controllers I've become used to having on my Kurzweil K2500X.


----------



## STMICHAELS (Jun 29, 2022)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Not having pitch and mod wheels would be an issue for me, let alone the sliders and ribbon controllers I've become used to having on my Kurzweil K2500X.


True, I am use to a Mod wheel. Just realized SL88 has the joysticks. Mmm...


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 29, 2022)

STMICHAELS said:


> True, I am use to a Mod wheel. Just realized SL88 has the joysticks. Mmm...


I've actually never owned a keyboard with a joystick, so I don't know whether that would bother me. Probably not.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jun 29, 2022)

STMICHAELS said:


> True, I am use to a Mod wheel. Just realized SL88 has the joysticks. Mmm...


So far ( unless I missed it) the Arturia keylab mk2 88 is a worthwhile consideration that may have been overlooked.
Obviously you should try it if the feel is good for you but it has all you need in a one for all muskatee…. ah sorry, keyboard.
I use the keylab 61 mk2 and I realy like it for its feel, and its more complete integration with Logic (other DAWs are supported too)

And as a good alternative , mentioned by an earlier poster: the yamaha p515 is a good piano. It has a lovely bosendorfer on board as well. But, then you are going piano too, and you’ll need a second keyboard for your mods and whatnot.

If you, like me, have become a bit fed up with black in your studio, I enjoy currently a nice white combo of the Arturia keylab 61 mk2 with the yamaha p515.


----------



## HCMarkus (Jun 29, 2022)

I imagine using a joystick would be a lot like using the Roland Paddle. 

I use Roland keyboard with the Paddle and like it for guitar emulation pitch bends and manual finger vibrato. However, the "Y" Axis Modulation is not always useful because it is spring-loaded. I overcome this limitation by using a rotary control to send CC1 and, for some VIs, using an Expression Pedal to control CC1 via a MIDI Channel CC Translation Insert in my DAW.

The three-joystick implementation of the Studiologic keyboards looks very nice. The variation of spring-loaded axes across the three joysticks is useful and flexible.


----------



## B4time (Jun 29, 2022)

1+ StudioLogic 88 Grand. The Fatar TP40W is the most realistic keybed that I have found in this price range. The "Studio" model uses the same keybed as NI S88 MK2 (and also the original S88) as well as the Arturia Keylab 88. Many users find these keyboard very acceptable but others, incl me, think they are weird, slow and spongy like memory foam and not at all satisfying to play.

The SL Grand very good imho. I purchased. The Arturia and returned it in favor of the SL Grand which I had nwver seen prior to purchase. The keybed though I knew to be similar to old Kurz PC3X which I was very happy with for many years. Adding MixFace gets you a lot of flexibility as midi and daw controller.

The product literature and tutorials for Studio Logic are point blank awful. Fortunately, the hardware is pretty straightforward.


----------



## STMICHAELS (Jul 12, 2022)

Thanks for the input B4time and other fellow posters. Right now I am leaning towards Korg D1 and SL88.

Today I had the opportunity to go to the nearest music store and they had the Roland FP30X and the RD88, Yamaha P125, Juno DS etc.
All I can say is I really am glad I could play and test these key beds. My conclusion was that I personally did not like the feel of any of the Roland's at all. The Juno DS felt ok, however the other's were not my cup of tea. It felt sluggish to me.
So I can throw that out of my list. Now I was very surprised by the feel of the Yamaha P125 it felt heavy enough for piano but light enough for triggering samples. The only thing I heard and read in the threads is it does not do well with full velocity levels.

Not sure if anyone has been able to play Roland PHA4 and SL88 to compare the two? Also still interested in Korg D1. Eventually in the next few weeks I need to pull the trigger and so far the SL88 is the main contender here. I feel there are not many options these days. First time I feel non-excited to buy a piece of gear. However am excited to play once I have it.


----------



## STMICHAELS (Nov 4, 2022)

*Update:*

Today after months of deliberating and researching I ended up with the SL88 Grand. My top choices contenders were NI S88, Arturia MKII, Doepfer LMK4, KORG D1, FP10 or SL 88 Grand. 

I hope it was a good choice. I purchased it at Sweetwater and _have 30 day return if I dont like it. _ 
Thank you to everyone that assisted with your expertise and knowledge and so my journey begins....
Libraries and Computer next.....


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Nov 4, 2022)

STMICHAELS said:


> *Update:*
> 
> Today after months of deliberating and researching I ended up with the SL88 Grand. My top choices contenders were NI S88, Arturia MKII, Doepfer LMK4, KORG D1, FP10 or SL 88 Grand.
> 
> ...


I have also been considering the STUDIOLOGIC NUMA X PIANO GT








Studiologic Numa X Piano GT - Andertons Music Co.


Click here to buy Studiologic Numa X Piano GT at Andertons Music Co.! Great finance and delivery options available (subject to status). Click here to buy now.



www.andertons.co.uk





However, this one is rather high in price


----------



## STMICHAELS (Nov 4, 2022)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> I have also been considering the STUDIOLOGIC NUMA X PIANO GT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I considered that too. Looks nice.

I really did not want any internal sounds and I also do not want escapement because I want to use controller for trigger all instruments such as piano and orchestra samples/synths. I personally do not like escapement. Hope you find the right choice….


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Nov 4, 2022)

STMICHAELS said:


> Yes I considered that too. Looks nice.
> 
> I really did not want any internal sounds and I also do not want escapement because I want to use controller for trigger all instruments such as piano and orchestra samples/synths. I personally do not like escapement. Hope you find the right choice….


Internal sounds are something I want, so I can use it when my computer is turned off
I like to be able to just rock up to the piano and play with everything shut off

Since my day job is IT, I want time away from the machines when I can


----------



## STMICHAELS (Nov 4, 2022)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Internal sounds are something I want, so I can use it when my computer is turned off
> I like to be able to just rock up to the piano and play with everything shut off
> 
> Since my day job is IT, I want time away from the machines when I can


That sounds like a great plan. It looks like a nice piece of kit.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Nov 4, 2022)

STMICHAELS said:


> That sounds like a great plan. It looks like a nice piece of kit.


You do make a great point, and one I have not considered until now though. I have a Komplete Kontrol S49 MK1 and use that for shorts, however, as you say, not having escapement means I could sell that and just have one controller instead


----------



## STMICHAELS (Nov 4, 2022)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> You do make a great point, and one I have not considered until now though. I have a Komplete Kontrol S49 MK1 and use that for shorts, however, as you say, not having escapement means I could sell that and just have one controller instead


Exactly that is why I went for this one. I just wanted one keyboard and call it a day. However most here will have two keyboards a digital piano like a Roland FP10 & a separate 49-61 keyboard such as what you have. Looks like that is what most prefer.

I might expand later but at least want something that can do both for me right now. My personal recommendation is look back at your overall goal what you want to achieve and make a decision.

I regret taking so long because I could have been ready with all the set up by now. I was waiting for the latest keyboards and know that there is not much production right now and some places don't have as much inventory and prices are up. 

Also, yes you need to be happy with it, however it's also just an input mechanism to transfer Midi. Sometimes I build myself up too much and in end of day really any keyboard you can adapt to the feel of it after a while.

Just make sure that you do research that the keyboard can do most velocity settings from 0-127. etc.

Good luck with your choice!


----------



## B4time (Nov 5, 2022)

Congrats! I think you will be pleased with the 88 Grand. When I first got mine I see.ed to have an occasional issue with notes sticking or not sounding. Very occasional but still not acceptable. After using the board for a few weeks the problem totally disappeared. I have had the board for about a year and half now and have had really zero problems since the first few weeks.

This keyboard does one thing really really well and that is that it feels like a real piano. I have a 50yr old Yamaha G2 right next to it and I can honsetly say the action is incredibly similar (and hands down blows away the action on the NI S88 or Arturia Keylab grand). As far as other features like 4 zone operation using midi and bluetooth together, I have no real use for that. And the expression sticks are not my favorite. They are all pretty small which means difficult to control the throw without bracing your hand on the board for fine control. But, that said, they are usable. Personally, i seldom use them.
They manuals and you tube support are awful. Period.

Highly recommend adding Mixface. It is inexpensive but really gets the job done nicely for me and sits very neatly on the board.


So, a few little niggles but overall a great feeling keyboard. I am on this board for hours nearly every day and have nothing but praise for the action. As a piano player, that is far and away more important than anything else.


----------



## STMICHAELS (Nov 5, 2022)

B4time said:


> Congrats! I think you will be pleased with the 88 Grand. When I first got mine I see.ed to have an occasional issue with notes sticking or not sounding. Very occasional but still not acceptable. After using the board for a few weeks the problem totally disappeared. I have had the board for about a year and half now and have had really zero problems since the first few weeks.
> 
> This keyboard does one thing really really well and that is that it feels like a real piano. I have a 50yr old Yamaha G2 right next to it and I can honsetly say the action is incredibly similar (and hands down blows away the action on the NI S88 or Arturia Keylab grand). As far as other features like 4 zone operation using midi and bluetooth together, I have no real use for that. And the expression sticks are not my favorite. They are all pretty small which means difficult to control the throw without bracing your hand on the board for fine control. But, that said, they are usable. Personally, i seldom use them.
> They manuals and you tube support are awful. Period.
> ...


@B4time Thank you for providing an update on your overall experience with the SL88 Grand. I am so glad that you are still liking your unit.

As I am a piano/keyboard player still learning, I cannot wait to try it out! I see @Simeon playing on this unit so well he is so talented and shows off all the libraries.

Also thanks to you Simeon for answering my questions on this unit a long time ago.....

@whinecellar thx for your input too on Korg D1 and this unit.

@PaulieDC really appreciated reading your experience on this unit and your feedback too including your tips on configuring the unit with turning off the 3 zones, velocity etc.

*My main objectives/requirements included:*
1. 88 Keys - One Midi Controller for both piano vst and other samples (orchestral, synth etc.)
2. No internal sounds
3. Piano like feel but did not want Escapement!
4. Wood Action
5. USB Bus powered
6. Accurate Velocity from 0-127 with additional individual key velocity configuration
7. Triple Sensor
8. Mainly stationary (Not moving around with it) - Something sturdy
9. Still like Midi outputs and other controls for expression etc if needed.
10. Good quality for price (I know the later production models has had very little issues among you)

Prob missed something but that is the just of it.

I have a little Nuances Controller I bought a while back: 

I think I will be good using that for CC's. I think this will meet my needs well at this time. If I find, I need more controls then I will look at Mixface - Thank you.

I feel this SL88 Grand unit will last me a while. I have 30 days to try it out and can return if it has issues or I don't like it. It's a win win.

It is on route as I type from Sweetwater.

I will let you know what I think of it for sure. Money does not grow on trees, so I wanted to be sure this was the one...

I have been searching for sound library needs/ pallets for the last 6 months and have been very grateful for folks on this forum as I navigate through all the options out there and also not buy into GAS. Now saga continues for PC/Mac and purchase of libraries...


Thx once again


----------

